# Is Miracle Gro safe?



## Robert (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm planning on getting some Sulcata Seed Mix and some other items started in Spring Mix containers indoors. Is it safe to use Miracle Gro potting soil?

Is this safe? If not, any other recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 24, 2011)

Miracle Grow potting soil has the fertilizer mixed in the soil. I chose to use the organic starter soil for all my plants to make sure there were no chemical fertilizers already in the mix.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 24, 2011)

I ended up using the Jiffy indoor planter things... it was like 2-3 dollars and has peat pellets. Which is wood pulp I believe if not you can buy their potting soil which is made of the same thing with some stone in it. They seem to grow very well indoors as it's pretty cold out and it was snowing yesterday. This was the grass thing at the 4th day.


Don't mind the other empty planter... that for my future hibiscus plants.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 24, 2011)

I do not see any risk using fertilizers sold for plants people will eat, especially not those that have good reputations.


----------



## onarock (Mar 24, 2011)

I would not use Miracle Grow potting soil in the same area my tortoises frequent. I don't want them to have the opiton of eating vermiculite or perlite. I also dont want them to come into physical contact with the fertilizer.

If your worry is them eating grass grown with Miracle Grow, I would'nt worry... too much.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 24, 2011)

Onarock has a good point- My guys are all little and indoors so I did not think about the enclosure aspect. Tortoises love to eat little white pellets- it reminds them of many tasty things back home. While there are a lot of recorded reports of them not being harmed by some kinds of pellets, others are certainly more risky and it is generally not worth it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 24, 2011)

We will not use the miracle grow, thanks everybody. I have alway's had such a black thumb and with the 2 day's of spring and then more snow I thought I needed all the help I could get ( it is called "miracle" grow). I am just going to use organic potting soil and when our farmers market opens I am going to pick their brains for tips and trick's. Thank's again.


----------

